# Axe Men is back I got a question



## millbilly (Dec 7, 2014)

Just happened to catch last weeks episode tonight, In this episode it has a father and his sons cutting some kind of dead pine. The father keeps yelling this is a $3000 dollar log standing next to a $2000 dollar log and they have hundreds of them to fall. 

So my question is; why does this show blatantly lie about the value of the log? I doubt if they get 30 cents a board foot or around $160 and thats high.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 7, 2014)

Never seen 1 min of that show. BUT. It's a show. Must have something to do with ratings or keeping people interested somehow. From what I have heard and read here, not the axe man board, but, here. It's a wonder why that show is even still in existence.



Owl


----------



## chucker (Dec 7, 2014)

more then likely to do with the great number of beetle kill pine in the north western plains.... stateing a higher price on a "well liked", "true show" as "axe men" can only drive up the real low ball price that most of this timber is really worth!!! as everyone knows what happens/said on axe men is true!! if your a fool!!!!!! or maybe just don't know better?.


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2014)

I just tried to watch it. I lasted a half a minute. Looked like firewood cutters trying to get beetle killed culls on the ground? I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2014)

slowp said:


> I just tried to watch it. I lasted a half a minute. Looked like firewood cutters trying to get beetle killed culls on the ground? I couldn't stand it.



Same here. Idiots with saws.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought they were awesome cutters, but I couldn't understand why a field of dead snags would be worth anything. There was some nice looking scenery, and my younger kids liked the cool machines.
My neighbor has a bunch of dead pine snags......maybe I'll head over with some wedges and a claw hammer and see how the hinge holds up....


----------



## chucker (Dec 7, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I thought they were awesome cutters, but I couldn't understand why a field of dead snags would be worth anything. There was some nice looking scenery, and my younger kids liked the cool machines.
> My neighbor has a bunch of dead pine snags......maybe I'll head over with some wedges and a claw hammer and see how the hinge holds up....


!! don't forget your bag of tricks, I mean ropes.....


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2014)

They were running around in circles yelling LOOKOUT in the 30 seconds I saw. Make sure your vocal cords can do that.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 7, 2014)

just one reason why anyone would think a snag is worth $3000


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2014)

I now know for sure that they're not real loggers. They had a throw-line, it was neatly coiled in a bag, and they obviously knew how to use it. Like maybe they'd had a lot of practice? I'm thinking arborists, not loggers.

I've always thought the other outfits on the show were hamming it up but these boys are downright whoring for the camera. They can't be as unskilled and ignorant as they appear. I could be wrong.

By the way, anybody know who's paying 3000 bucks...per log... for dead lodgepole? I'd like to tap into that market.


----------



## chucker (Dec 7, 2014)

?? almost makes me wanna re-locate to their fine well run neighborhood! work like hell and die a rich man hey? lol


----------



## rwoods (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay, I almost watched the entire show. If they are arborists then they really hamming it. I don't know any pro arborist who positions his groundies in the line of fall with a rope shorter than the tree. The teaser clip for next week's show has two near misses with two cutters on top of each other. I think I am done with the show as so much seems staged. Even the new father & sons crew in Canada seemed a little staged while pulling the truck up the road with the skidder - surely they know that the higher the attachment point the more likely the skidder will rear up. Maybe they had no choice but it looked like they did. They did say that their big off-road truck load was a $5000 load which I assume to be close to the truth. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Dec 8, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Okay, I almost watched the entire show. If they are arborists then they really hamming it. I don't know any pro arborist who positions his groundies in the line of fall with a rope shorter than the tree. The teaser clip for next week's show has two near misses with two cutters on top of each other. I think I am done with the show as so much seems staged. Even the new father & sons crew in Canada seemed a little staged while pulling the truck up the road with the skidder - surely they know that the higher the attachment point the more likely the skidder will rear up. Maybe they had no choice but it looked like they did. They did say that their big off-road truck load was a $5000 load which I assume to be close to the truth. Ron



I've been on both ends of that "towing with a grapple skidder" routine. Like you said Ron, hook up low and pull smooth. The skidder operator usually drops his grapples to where the tow chain/choker/ whatever has a fairly straight line.
I've seen the front end come up on a skidder, not very far and not very often. That's to be avoided. If you're pulling power and the front end raises and drops and your steering is off a little you can get a pretty wild ride in a direction you hadn't planned on.
I've never seen the front end of the truck come off the ground. 
If the truck driver and the guy doing the pulling are in synch it's almost boring to watch. Slow, steady, no excitement. No torn up equipment either.
When you get into a bad enough situation where you have one machine pulling and another behind you pushing it can get interesting. The puller and the pusher have to agree before hand about speeds and such. We had the pull Cat, a 6, take off fast with line on the ground before the push Cat was snugged up tight. The bull line on the pull Cat broke and whipped back into the cab of the truck. No major injuries but we had to put all new windshields, marker lights, horns, and one corner of the headache rack on the truck. And new shorts for the truck driver.


----------



## chucker (Dec 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I've been on both ends of that "towing with a grapple skidder" routine. Like you said Ron, hook up low and pull smooth. The skidder operator usually drops his grapples to where the tow chain/choker/ whatever has a fairly straight line.
> I've seen the front end come up on a skidder, not very far and not very often. That's to be avoided. If you're pulling power and the front end raises and drops and your steering is off a little you can get a pretty wild ride in a direction you hadn't planned on.
> I've never seen the front end of the truck come off the ground.
> If the truck driver and the guy doing the pulling are in synch it's almost boring to watch. Slow, steady, no excitement. No torn up equipment either.
> When you get into a bad enough situation where you have one machine pulling and another behind you pushing it can get interesting. The puller and the pusher have to agree before hand about speeds and such. We had the pull Cat, a 6, take off fast with line on the ground before the push Cat was snugged up tight. The bull line on the pull Cat broke and whipped back into the cab of the truck. No major injuries but we had to put all new windshields, marker lights, horns, and one corner of the headache rack on the truck. And new shorts for the truck driver.


! now that would have been interesting to watch , rather than the garbage they pass of as experience! a skidder will pull a hell of a lot more then peps think. with the rear axels both not engaging the ground it was a fruitless effort at best....


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2014)

Perhaps they could find the skidder that shot flames out the exhaust stack. That was cool to see in the dark of the morning. That skidder's main purpose was to pull the trucks up out of the landing. And no, it wasn't during fire season.


----------



## 1270d (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems like every time we have a truck stuck it takes one machine pulling and one pushing. Maybe its because their gross isn't far short of 200k.

They don't get stuck often though, its nice to work with real pro's.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> ... We had the pull Cat, a 6, take off fast with line on the ground before the push Cat was snugged up tight. *The bull line on the pull Cat broke and whipped back into the cab of the truck.* No major injuries but *we had to put all new windshields, marker lights, horns, and one corner of the headache rack on the truck.* And new shorts for the truck driver.



Bob, I am really trying to behave and keep quiet.* But as much as it seems sometimes, AS doesn't have an exclusive on the ignorant and the idiots. Given my small inventory of military surplus, I am a member of a related forum which I rarely visit any longer. Among other things I got tired of the posts denying or minimizing the dangers of breaking the typical military truck 1/2" to 3/4" cables in recovery operations. My personal experience with whipping cables and other flexible connectors has been limited to the smaller stuff - typical recreational winch 5/16" wire cable, 5/16" and 3/8" chains, 3" and 4" tow straps, similar sized recovery straps and 1" rope so my voice didn't carry very far although it is not difficult to imagine the danger of the stored energy in the bigger stuff. Nonetheless, there are folks in response to those with experience who will say the old timer is exaggerating or doesn't know what he is doing because all you have to do is turn the hook in one direction and the cable will always hit the ground where its energy will be safely released - unbelievable. Sorry, for the rant - but I have two significant hot buttons related to safety. One is a cavalier attitude about tree falling. The other is a cavalier attitude about recovery operations be it with cables, chains, straps or ropes but especially concerning cables, recovery straps and attachment points. Too bad I couldn't have solicited some of your experiences to share with the other forum. 

Ron

* One small step: I said nothing in UM's stuck truck thread. You said what need to be said and I believe he listened.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 8, 2014)

Ron...

I've heard that "turn the hook and the line can't back-lash" story too. I've also had people look me right in the eye and say that heavy cable won't whip when it breaks. I've had them tell me the same thing about chains. I wish they were right. I wonder if they'd be willing to bet their life...or the life of someone else...on those theories being true in every case. They may not realize it but that's what they're doing.
I've seen both line and chain break under tension and the results are all over the board. I've seen them drop harmlessly to the ground and I've seen them do what I described in the push me pull me log truck incident. If that bull line had hit a man on the ground it would have torn him in half. We always tried to have the push Cat snugged up first. He'd signal the truck driver and the driver would signal the pull Cat. The pull Cat would then move out slowly. The only reason the truck driver wasn't hurt badly was that when the pull Cat took off at high speed with line on the ground the driver realized what was about to happen and fell over on the right seat with his arms wrapped around his head. LOL...he said later that he didn't sit up again until all the noise stopped.
I guess the point I'm trying to make is that nobody really knows, or can guarantee, how a line or chain under stress will react. Maybe an engineer could give us some stress analysis facts and figures and pat us on our heads and tell us that certain kinds of cable or line or chain would be perfectly safe to stand near during a breaking event.
I probably wouldn't let him do it on my job though. I'm a long way from being any kind of engineer and my stress analysis usually consists of doubling up on lines, hoping for the best, and keeping everybody out of the way. But I remember what an old timer told me when I was starting out..."watch out for your gear, it's out to get ya".
I understand your feelings about a cavalier attitude toward safety. People screw up, that's a given, but their attitude about the screw up tells the tale. I asked the guy on the pull Cat why he did what he did and he said (with the profanity and obscenities left out) that pulling stuck trucks in the mud was a PITA, he didn't like doing it, and he was tired of it. No problem. I sent him to town.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 8, 2014)

any one who says a cable, chain or what ever can't hurt you ain't been around that kinda stuff long. where is this pine market? i got some nifty live ones i'll haul to um for that money...........


----------



## Nate66n1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Tread on the tires of that truck getting pulled up the hill surely would have helped.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 8, 2014)

Gologit, good for you for sending him packing. Lucky for him that he didn't kill the driver or have to pay for the damage. Like I said my experience has been with smaller stuff; I have seen the mixed results as well. I can't explain the different behaviors. I once put a chain in the middle seats of my old Land Cruiser after it had already went through the tempered back glass and left multiple link indentations in the tailgate. No jerking involved - just slowly pulling a chain free from some bundles of re-bar that I had just pulled off the side of a semi-trailer. I have yet to witness the launched trailer ball from a recovery strap but I don't doubt that they are deadly. I have learned to look for stout attachment points, to pre-load things when using chains, tow straps, stiff ropes and cables, to be real careful with momentum recovery straps and ropes, and to stay as clear as possible. Ron


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2014)

I got a good stripe from 50 pound test fighting a lingcod.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 8, 2014)

My folks had some 2" nylon ropes with a bit of chain attached to each end, worked good for getting a run at something and rubber banding them out of a hole, never broke one, but tore a few bumpers off...

Straight chains really don't like to be jerked on, cables will handle a sudden load a little better but not by much they usually get cut at the attachment point, or have a kink no one noticed or cared about...

I've seen cables, chains and ropes snap back, always figured cable to be the safest, when they launch its usually from the load being sprung somehow, be it rubber tires, hold trees or what ever, ropes will really get yer attention since they are built to stretch a bit, and chains are just plain unreliable.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 8, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I got a good stripe from 50 pound test fighting a lingcod.




LINGCOD!!! Yup, it's on the list. Right after the Christmas crab feed.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> LINGCOD!!! Yup, it's on the list. Right after the Christmas crab feed.



A few years back, I landed a 27 pound "green" off the rocks at the old quarry, just South of Pt. St. George, took 45 minutes.


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 10, 2014)

I've cut nothing but dead lodgepole for the past 4 years. I haven't been paid $20 for a single tree in that entire time. No joke. 

As an arborist I can imagine that one might get $3000 for single dead, dried up lodgepole pine depending on the circumstance, but what do I know about arboristing?


----------



## SliverPicker (Dec 10, 2014)

Randy, where's Point St. George?.


----------



## logger170 (Dec 10, 2014)

Its a good show... to sleep through


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2014)

SliverPicker said:


> Randy, where's Point St. George?.


 

Crescent City.....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._George_Reef_Light


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 11, 2014)

We were pulling vine maple clumps one time with the 690D hoe and we snapped a 1/2 " (think it was 1/2 or 5/8) cable. No shock loads just steady pulling and thunk. Agreed with all you guys about people not being safe. Been around the offroading scene a while and what gets me is the overhype of the danger of cable and the urging of people to buy synthetic winch line. They say it doesn't whip but you wouldn't catch me standing in the bite. They also encourage putting your hood up and placing a damper on the end of the cable. Personally I have done neither as I wouldn't be able to see with the hood up and I just never had a damper to put on the cable plus you'd have to have someone remove it to continue winching. I see the biggest reason those guys break line from having damaged cable and or the sudden shock loading. I do neither. Another pet peve is people grunting the crap out of their winch. They claim heavy prolonged winching can damage your electric winch and drain your battery. This is true but they are just sitting there with the winch not moving; of course something is going to burn up! I double line things alot of the time to reduce strain on the winch and get the job done with less screwing around. I've had some long hard pulls double lining and all right in a row and have yet to burn up a winch. I guess the ranting comes down to people need to understand their equipment and it's limitations, and accordingly act intelligent. Alright rant is over. LOL


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

olympicYJ, = plainly said with all facts in check! you know your limits ! you also need to know your working tools limits as well.... the plain truth point is, the tool is only as good as the operator!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh yeah AxMen is a dramatized fake piece of crap. I do know that Mike Papac is a good guy. From what I have seen on the show in the past they didn't make his image look bad but some of his crew... His operation is much bigger than what it would appear on the show.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 11, 2014)

chucker said:


> olympicYJ, = plainly said with all facts in check! you know your limits ! you also need to know your working tools limits as well.... the plain truth point is, the tool is only as good as the operator!


Thank you sir. Sadly I feel most are not good operators... As far as synthetic rope goes it's great stuff for those that don't have access to a good riggin shop or can't make eyes themselves. I prefer the durability of cable myself. It is a little heavier but I know what I can and can't do with it. The syn is nice for packing but pinches on the drum like crazy but can be pulled out pretty easily. Spent most of a day pulling fence posts with jeep. We used the winch for hard to reach spots but I finally convinced him to stop screwing with the winch and let me hook the strap directly to the tow hooks. Our production picked up enormously lol


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2014)

no bight, to you or your tools! I use a 8000 # dc electric winch myself with double lining more often than I like (slower) with limited day light.... always need to be two jumps ahead of the cable tender(myself again) to keep the production in line! syn. line can stay in the shop where it's made for my 2 cents !!


----------



## rwoods (Dec 11, 2014)

OlympicYJ said:


> ... I guess the ranting comes down to *people need to understand their equipment and it's limitations, and accordingly act intelligent.* Alright rant is over. LOL



Guilty of failure on all three counts. And most folks I hung out with during my off-roading days were guilty as well. I learned the hard way about shock loads - can't rightly recall how many bumpers I have ripped off, including two from vehicles that were stuck in snow.  Can't even attempt to recall how much destruction I witnessed by others.

I put a few stress cracks in my winch's worm gear housing trying to jerk down my first major barberchair. I have also smoked a few winch motors and solenoids while running triple high amp batteries and playing skidder.  Only once have I put my hood up while winching and that was when a solenoid stuck closed as I was winching my way out of a pond (my battery cutoff switch was only wired to the two auxiliary batteries). There was only about three feet of cable left when I finally got the vehicle battery disconnected.  Years later to pull stumps, I mounted the old worm drive to a box blade which I chained to a tree. I eliminated the shock loads by making a 4 pulley block and tackle and I eliminated the electric motor issues by converting to hydraulic powered by my small tractor. Pulled a bunch of 6" and small stumps before pulling the worm gear through the case sending shrapnel everywhere including a nice chunk that flew just over my head. Postmortem show failure at the aforementioned stress cracks.

Yes, sir, I am guilty but thankful uninjured.

Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 11, 2014)

Well at least you learned Ron and don't blame the gear. Part of learning your gears limits is screwing up. Done that plenty myself too. Not trying to sound like I'm totally perfect. Otherwise I'd be well we know what that would be... at least I hope I'm not lol


----------



## Gologit (Dec 11, 2014)

Yup. If screwups counted for college credits I'd be a PhD by now.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Yup. If screwups counted for college credits I'd be a PhD by now.


thats funny cuz its true for me lol............or on many occasions i knew the old man's foot would find my rear end and i'd still have to fix it..............that count for higher learning?


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 12, 2014)

I think that's a PHD in posterior awarness... if not it should be.


----------



## kentishman (Dec 14, 2014)

millbilly said:


> Just happened to catch last weeks episode tonight, In this episode it has a father and his sons cutting some kind of dead pine. The father keeps yelling this is a $3000 dollar log standing next to a $2000 dollar log and they have hundreds of them to fall.



I've just watched it. What gets me is the way the father keeps going on about the importance of doing things the 'right way'. What could he possibly be referring to?!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2014)

kentishman said:


> I've just watched it. What gets me is the way the father keeps going on about the importance of doing things the 'right way'. What could he possibly be referring to?!


 We're not sure. If he's leading by example I hope nobody follows him.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 14, 2014)

I watch it for Joe it's like he was raised by Bill Murray


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2014)

Joe worked here a couple of days. He posed for a picture. I'd have gotten his autograph but I didn't have a sharpie. Stupid plastic hard hats! He has a good reputation, except for what he does on that show. He was setting chokers and filling in for a guy who had to take off a couple of days. At that time, I don't think he made any money from the show. They paid for his plane tickets. He put on a quick "fight" act with his fellow rigging rat, they laughed and set a turn. Then something broke down on the landing and Joe galloped away up the hill to help fix it, pretty gracefully like most guys who make a living in the brush.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 14, 2014)

I've heard he's a good hand also. Most probably are it's just for the show but I wouldn't want that kind of cap on my reputation.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 14, 2014)

Ran into him and Coatsy at the Dog House in Coffman Cove AK a few years back.... I recognized the voice before I saw him. Both were pretty down to earth. We watched their outfit logging cedars the next day from a ridge near them while deer hunting. The whole thing was boringly efficient and nothing like the show at all.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 14, 2014)

OlympicYJ said:


> I've heard he's a good hand also. Most probably are it's just for the show but I wouldn't want that kind of cap on my reputation.



I am sure he is now being paid well for his goofball TV reputation. If not, he should be. Ron


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 18, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> The whole thing was boringly efficient and nothing like the show at all.



That is what I tell people when they ask me about the show. I've never seen it. Boringly efficient production is what it should be. The excitement comes when something has gone wrong. No room for day dreaming by any means, but the blood pumping stuff most always could've, should've been avoided. They look at ya like where have you been, no way is that what really happens in the woods, haven't you seen TV. Sometimes it would be nice if the rest of the world had half a clue.



Owl


----------



## Odog (Dec 18, 2014)

Spotted Owl said:


> That is what I tell people when they ask me about the show. I've never seen it. Boringly efficient production is what it should be. The excitement comes when something has gone wrong. No room for day dreaming by any means, but the blood pumping stuff most always could've, should've been avoided. They look at ya like where have you been, no way is that what really happens in the woods, haven't you seen TV. Sometimes it would be nice if the rest of the world had half a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


Honestly that's what making a TV show about any job would be like. Boringly efficient unless something goes wrong. I'm a driller and blaster and our job is fun but would make horrible TV, unless something goes wrong. That's what drives me crazy about axe men, they make sh#% crazy for entertainment and then people get the impression that's the way it is all the time. If they did that for blasting we would never get a job again because people would freak the f$&@ out.


----------



## slowp (Dec 18, 2014)

It would take a lot of time, but following a forester around could make a good comedy. It would just take a lot of time and editing. Like listening to how a logger saved the gubmint money, "I hauled my yarder over that bridge so you don't need to inspect it. It was Skagit tested." Or, telling one outfit you have 15 minutes to get that radiator back in the firetruck and get the engine running...or hearing a faller say, "We use pink wedges to support breast cancer research." And so on. Not much profanity, lots of profound statements, Comedy. It would take too much time and work and money, and you'd be lucky to get one season worth.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 18, 2014)

Before AxMen started, when they were still in the process of picking crews, they contacted the company I was working for. They didn't _ask_ us if they could visit, they just _told_ us they were.
They sent four people down and we took them with us for a couple of days so they could see what logging was all about. They shot quite a bit of video and did the best they could to stay out of the way. They didn't say much except to ask when lunch was being brought in...it wasn't...and to ask where the porta potties were...there weren't any. We shared our lunches and toilet paper with them but I don't think they were too impressed. They brought their own stuff the second day.
I think they were bored, too. We were Cat logging and it was one of those days when everything was working perfectly. The fallers were far enough ahead that we weren't bumping them, all the machinery was running well, the turns were coming in one right after the other, the trucks were going in and out, nobody got hurt, there was no screaming and yelling (not that there was ever that much anyway) and it was just a typical day in the woods.
After the video guys went home a producer came to visit us. We had a meeting. He asked if we could "liven things up a bit, maybe stage some arguments or breakdowns or runaway logs or Cats turning over or just anything to make it a little more exciting". We told him no. Those people don't like being told no.
He also let us know that in all probability the scenes they shot would be "edited for content and may not actually give a wholly accurate depiction of what we were doing". We told him no. Again.
They also mentioned that they might bring a couple of their own people to work on the crew to "lend some creativity and personal interaction to the program". We told him no. Again. He insisted. We told him to go home. 
We never heard from them again.


----------



## Wayne68 (Dec 18, 2014)

Good for you, the show is a total joke


----------



## ArtB (Dec 18, 2014)

_They didn't say much except to ask when lunch was being brought in...it wasn't...and to ask where the porta potties were...there weren't any_

LOL -- I was drinking a coke and blew some out my nose.....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 18, 2014)

They called my this spring wanting to make a new show on alaska logging. I told them I wanted no part of it.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 18, 2014)

I could totally be "that guy" on any ax men crew. Smart to keep my kind out of u'r woods


----------



## Gologit (Dec 18, 2014)

ArtB said:


> _They didn't say much except to ask when lunch was being brought in...it wasn't...and to ask where the porta potties were...there weren't any_
> 
> LOL -- I was drinking a coke and blew some out my nose.....



LOL...Art, you can charge me for the cleanup. I'll put it with all the other bills.


----------



## chucker (Dec 18, 2014)

gologit, ? if we could only believe you and your statement.. we all really watch "AXE MEN", so we really know how it's done in the real hollywierd world! sometimes we like to fantasize the logging trade to be what we want it to be but alas it is what it is to them in hollywierd..... if you know what I mean.... lol


----------



## Gologit (Dec 18, 2014)

chucker said:


> gologit, ? if we could only believe you and your statement.. we all really watch "AXE MEN", so we really know how it's done in the real hollywierd world! sometimes we like to fantasize the logging trade to be what we want it to be but alas it is what it is to them in hollywierd..... if you know what I mean.... lol



I know what you mean. Sometimes it might be just downright _fun_ to do some of the goofy things they do on that show. But production would suffer, the machinery repair budget would get stretched, our insurance rates would go up, we'd probably all get fired, people in town would laugh at us, and that cute little clerk at 7-11 wouldn't give us free coffee in the mornings anymore.
We better just play it straight.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, here's a concept reality show that you might consider: _Naked Loggers. _Participants get dropped off on a remote Aleutian island with just a fueled chainsaw.  You got to hike in three miles pulling a 3/4" choker, top a spar tree, build a one room log cabin and an outhouse, cut firewood for a continuous fire, skin a Kodiak (extra daily points if you wear it), after 20 days hike out 5 miles and built a log raft to pole/paddle back to a waiting crab boat. Oh, I forgot, you also have to secure all your permits 20 minutes before embarking. Ron


----------



## chucker (Dec 18, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Okay, here's a concept reality show that you might consider: _Naked Loggers. _Participants get dropped off on a remote Aleutian island with just a fueled chainsaw.  You got to hike in three miles pulling a 3/4" choker, top a spar tree, build a one room log cabin and an outhouse, cut firewood for a continuous fire, skin a Kodiak (extra daily points if you wear it), after 20 days hike out 5 miles and built a log raft to pole/paddle back to a waiting crab boat. Oh, I forgot, you also have to secure all your permits 20 minutes before embarking. Ron


!! piece of cake....


----------



## KYLogger (Dec 18, 2014)

You gonna be the star of the first season?? On second thought I don't really want to see you naked.  Better just get that ditz Paris Hilton...........


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I now know for sure that they're not real loggers. They had a throw-line, it was neatly coiled in a bag, and they obviously knew how to use it. Like maybe they'd had a lot of practice? I'm thinking arborists, not loggers.



LOL,, I am not a logger, I am pretty good with with a throw line or big shot,,I am an arborist, 
Jeff


----------



## GL0B0TREE (Dec 18, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL,, I am not a logger, I am pretty good with with a throw line or big shot,,I am an arborist,
> Jeff


----------



## Gologit (Dec 18, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL,, I am not a logger, I am pretty good with with a throw line or big shot,,I am an arborist,
> Jeff


 Still? Not retired yet?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 18, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Still? Not retired yet?



LOL,, I got some time left! 
Jeff


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 18, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Okay, here's a concept reality show that you might consider: _Naked Loggers. _Participants get dropped off on a remote Aleutian island with just a fueled chainsaw.  You got to hike in three miles pulling a 3/4" choker, top a spar tree, build a one room log cabin and an outhouse, cut firewood for a continuous fire, skin a Kodiak (extra daily points if you wear it), after 20 days hike out 5 miles and built a log raft to pole/paddle back to a waiting crab boat. Oh, I forgot, you also have to secure all your permits 20 minutes before embarking. Ron



I'm in but I'll need more fuel...and bar oil... and cookies, can't survive without cookies, no cookies would be just cruel. 


Raft Hel I'm building a log boom, and that crab boat better be a tug...


----------



## rwoods (Dec 18, 2014)

NM, somehow I knew I could count on you. But skin that bear first and go for the extra points, please. Ron


----------



## slowp (Dec 18, 2014)

No. I won't donate cookies for...that..spectacle. Nope. Not gonna do it.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 18, 2014)

rwoods, Northy, having that image burned into my mind is bad enough. Please don't do anything rash and even give the slightest possibility of having it burned into my retinas as well. 



Owl


----------



## Gologit (Dec 18, 2014)

Spotted Owl said:


> rwoods, Northy, having that image burned into my mind is bad enough. Please don't do anything rash and even give the slightest possibility of having it burned into my retinas as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


 Yup. This might be something we don't want to know too much about.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 19, 2014)

I know you are not talking about the skinning of the bear. In a non PC way, NM may look rather stylist in a fur coat. Cleanse your image with that. Ron


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 22, 2014)

rwoods said:


> Okay, here's a concept reality show that you might consider: _Naked Loggers. _Participants get dropped off on a remote Aleutian island with just a fueled chainsaw.  You got to hike in three miles pulling a 3/4" choker, top a spar tree, build a one room log cabin and an outhouse, cut firewood for a continuous fire, skin a Kodiak (extra daily points if you wear it), after 20 days hike out 5 miles and built a log raft to pole/paddle back to a waiting crab boat. Oh, I forgot, you also have to secure all your permits 20 minutes before embarking. Ron


Yer gonna' have a little issue with that one..>LOL... There aren't any trees on the Aleutian Islands....and the brown bears end when the islands start. Other than that, have fun


----------



## BeatCJ (Dec 22, 2014)

Wait a MINUTE! You are expecting real reality in a Reality TV show? That's a pretty tall order.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2014)

You want what? Oh something exciting, well sure ok. Now you get setup over there, nope more to the left, yeah right there. I'm going over there and saw on that tree, yeah that big one, stay put this will take a few minutes.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 22, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Yer gonna' have a little issue with that one..>LOL... There aren't any trees on the Aleutian Islands....and the brown bears end when the islands start. Other than that, have fun



AKDoug, shh you are going to scare off my backers. Your definition of "reality" might be a bit more accurate than that used in show biz. Ron


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 22, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Yer gonna' have a little issue with that one..>LOL... There aren't any trees on the Aleutian Islands....and the brown bears end when the islands start. Other than that, have fun



The other problem is the only people willing to do the show are closer kin to sasquatch than someone you'd take pleasure looking at nekkid.


----------



## chucker (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> The other problem is the only people willing to do the show are closer kin to sasquatch than someone you'd take pleasure looking at nekkid.


that is probably true to a point ! the young gal on the dreadnaughts, is a real looker other than that she could be a hot fire brick with an attitude!!!!! not saying that I wouldn't mind going for a midnight swim with her either way!! lol


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, but would she agree to do the show nekkid?


----------



## chucker (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> Yes, but would she agree to do the show nekkid?


she don't leave much for the imagination with what she does wear.....


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 23, 2014)

That's what all the girls her age are wearing now.


----------



## chucker (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> That's what all the girls her age are wearing now.


@ 34 above = hard nips!!!!! (.)(.) oh yes!


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 23, 2014)

You can do a lot better than her online.


----------



## rwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

Guys, we were just poking fun at reality tv, let's not turn it into something else. Thanks, Ron


----------



## chucker (Dec 23, 2014)

? but she is real ...?? isn't she?? least they look real! nice....


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 24, 2014)

Just trying to help Chucker find what he was looking for (elsewhere).


----------



## chucker (Dec 24, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> Just trying to help Chucker find what he was looking for (elsewhere).


I found what I was looking for 34 years ago jim... but thanks anyways.lol


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 24, 2014)

Actually I'm surprised there is still a forum devoted to that nonsense!


----------

